# Cambridge Military Hospital - Aldershot - October 2014



## RichPDG (Oct 19, 2014)

*The History:*
The Cambridge Military Hospital opened its doors to patients in 1879. The name Cambridge came from His Royal Highness The Duke of Cambridge who was the Commander-in-Chief of the Army at the time. The hospital was built on a hill because current clinical thinking at the time thought that the wind would sweep away any infection and clean the air. The CMH was famed for its supposedly mile long corridor, with self contained wards and rooms branching off on either side. It was hoped that this design would reduce cross infection. The Louise Margaret Hospital opened in 1898 and eventually changed its name and purpose in 1958 to become the Louise Margaet Maternity Hospital, caring solely for mothers and babies. The CMH was used throughout its years to house casualties from the majority of the wars this country has seen; from the first world war upto the first gulf war. The Cambridge Military Hospital closed down in 1996. Many factors were given as the reason for its closure; cost to maintain, efficiency and asbestos were among them. 

*
The Explore:*
This was to be the first of our explores as we knew we needed an early start in order to avoid secca. Once inside we had no problems navigating our way around the site.

We managed a good few hours inside but come to leave and the inevitable happened and we nearly came face to face with secca but eventually they resumed their patrol leaving us free to make an exit.

Thanks go to CatVstyle for a top day of exploring!
*
1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11








12





13





14





15





16





17





18



*

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## brickworx (Oct 19, 2014)

Always enjoy this place, decay is really set in....good stuff.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 19, 2014)

Fab pictures - looks an interesting place...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 20, 2014)

The doors are just amazing.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2014)

Absolutely stunning photography, just breath taking! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 20, 2014)

Outstanding shots there! Cheers for sharing them


----------



## GPSJim (Oct 20, 2014)

Excellent photos, really class! But who's Neil? Is that recent?


----------



## RichPDG (Oct 20, 2014)

Thankyou for the feedback guys! Much appreciated


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 20, 2014)

You have been busy!! Awesome explore this one and well done for getting into the main building


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome report!


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow this place looks unreal, Awesome shots here mate, really enjoyed the post, Thanks


----------



## muppix (Dec 13, 2014)

Like it a lot - always nice to see a local one.


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 30, 2015)

Those doors :O 
*drools*


----------



## RichPDG (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, I'll never forget how long these corridors were! Felt like an entire lifetime was spent just trying to reach the other end.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 31, 2015)

Loving that decay, and those bleeding doors still look absolutely awesome.


----------

